# New Winter/Given up car!



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Morning all,

I had a sad day a month or so back when my (up to then) nice and reliable winter/shed/dump/dog Grand Cherokee had a mad hissy fit and imploded on me.

Total electrical thrown toys out of pram styleeee.

Now, I've had 5 of them, so know my way around them… but I couldn't fix it.

Took it to 2 "specialists" and neither could they.

So it's heading to the big scrap yard in the sky.. 

And with that… I've given up on cars. Given up on big engined semi interesting things… I just can't be bothered anymore.

However… coming into winter and still needing something to nip around in… I needed something.

I found the most boring, cheapest, ****est car possible and bought that:

A Citroen C3 Picasso VTR+ 1.6 diesel…. Awesome….

Here it is in all its £30 a year tax, 50mpg, 90bhp glory…










Should be ok for the dog and dump runs, shouldn't cost too much to run (I've already driven by many, many fuel stations!!) and should be ok until spring and I can get back to using the bikes.

So far I've given it a service although it was given a 'full service' 3k ago….they clearly forgot the air and cabin filters, and got all season tyres going on next week and getting rid of the very recent YingYangy Super Awesome Grip Ditchfinders.

So there we go… from being obsessed with cars since I was in nappies, ending up with some awesome big V8s with superchargers and twin turbos, to the saddest ugliest box I've ever seen…

I've finally, properly given up being interested in cars… 

:thumb:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I gave up being 'interested' in cars yonks ago, funnily enough round about the time my misses convinced me to chop our then 6 month old 508 in for a kia sportage.

Not even remotely bothered about it anymore


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

muzzer said:


> I gave up being 'interested' in cars yonks ago, funnily enough round about the time my misses convinced me to chop our then 6 month old 508 in for a kia sportage.
> 
> Not even remotely bothered about it anymore


:lol: Again with the 508 to Kia situation.

You should definitely try and get yourself back into a 508, it's clear you absolutely loved it!

The Cueball - The worst thing I ever found about those picassos was the super light electric steering. No feedback at all and no sense of anything the car was doing at any sort of speed :lol:

HOWEVER..... PSA Diesels are the best in the business, drop the oil every year and it'll do hundreds of thousands of miles. I'm sure it won't be long until you get a hankering for something with a big engine again.

My thought is when you do find something/get your moho back. You may even keep the Picasso as it should be a reliable workhorse for you and sooooooo cheap to run/own.

It looks tidy in the photos, silver so not much washing needed etc.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Starbuck88 said:


> Again with the 508 to Kia situation.
> 
> You should definitely try and get yourself back into a 508, it's clear you absolutely loved it.


I've moved on from cars now, if i was to replace the Kia it would be with something that can tow a bigger caravan.

For me personally, i'd rather have an e-bike to make getting too and from work easier, cars just don't do it for me anymore


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Perhaps I'm also giving up as I saw that and like it.

My son who is 14 wants something like this (although he has his mind set on a Skoda Roomster) when he gets his licence, he sees it merely as something to get hi and his mountain bike around and I can totally see his point of view


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Having a dull daily makes you appreciate the good life. After spending most days pottering around in 1.4 Jazz with an awful electric throttle, the occasional trip out in the Accord Type R feels like an awakening each time :lol:


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

I read this as a cry for help. It may be intervention time


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I am enjoying the tick tock of the indicators at the moment… very satisfied with that noise :lol:

Serious question for everyone reading:

Have you ever seen one of these in the dark??

They have a very, very distinctive ‘feature’ at the front of them and I have NEVER seen it before or noticed it… and a quick google suggests only 3 posts/questions about it online…

I’m wondering if I have something wrong missing with the car… :lol:

It’s really odd - even for the French…


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

The Cueball said:


> I am enjoying the tick tock of the indicators at the moment… very satisfied with that noise :lol:
> 
> Serious question for everyone reading:
> 
> ...


Are you on about the speedo?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Starbuck88 said:


> Are you on about the speedo?


:lol:

Yeah, the taxi sign as I've called it….

I've honestly never noticed it before…and not sure how's it's allowed?

It's strange, right??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I've been thinking of getting something a bit more "normal" - Read not an inch off the road and slightly quieter.

I just can't bring myself to get rid of my GT86 yet.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> :lol:
> 
> Yeah, the taxi sign as I've called it….
> 
> ...


One of my neighbours had a few of these from new - the taxi sign always made me laugh too


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Oh Cuey, you have an electrical fault with a Jeep and then go out and buy something newer which is most likely to have an electrical fault a Citroen or as know in our workshop a ****roen, and yours is even painted post office brown - although that may be my eyes.

The 1.6 can be a horrible engine, it can also be very good. Service history is key otherwise they they kill there turbos.

So service every 6000 miles or 12 months, it should have an eloys tank, normally they need checking at 70,000 miles but the bag will need topping up or replacing around 100k. Other issues are the injector seals usually identified by the smell of exhaust gases or chuffing from the engine. 

In all fairness for what you want they are very good cars

Just pop your V5's in the post and send them to the DVLA saying i;ve given up on cars


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Well, Cuey, that should see you out!




Only joking mate, winter wont last long, so you can get back on your bikes soon!


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm definitely in the same camp as you cuey, i purchased a brand new car last year that was plagued with problems which tainted my first ever brand new car dreams, so thoygjtnit was a one off and bought another and that turned out even worse so the last couple of cars have been finance free cheaper vehicles, yes they have a couple of issues but the prices i have paid for them counter acts them, I'm just happy with a car that gets me A-B, my new one is a Jeep so hoping I don't get anything too bad with it


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> I've finally, properly given up being interested in cars…


It won't last, you'll be wanting something in a week :lol:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I've actually got a soft spot for Citroens. Maybe not the C3 Picasso, but always found them really comfortable and when we had a new Xsara Picasso between 06-09,it was no trouble at all.

I'll never forget my dad's orange GS, purple CX, silver BX and later on a red sporty BX. He went off Citroens after that last BX was a nightmare though :lol:


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Back in the early 80`s, a mate of mine had a lovely BMW boxer as his pride and joy and it went in the garage in Autumn to be replaced by the deadly duo of an ex-military Ural sidecar outfit and an old Skoda coupe car, both of which had seen better days .

Kept the beemer looking showroom for years tho.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Do your require the phone number for some help Cuey?


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

That Chinese across the road does some tasty salt n chilli chicken wings 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Congrats on the new ride QB :thumb:

& the newest Uber driver in Lanark is .... :lol:

I'm not quite ready to give up on cars quite yet, I think :lol:
Probably down to the fact I grew up with my Dad being in the motor trade for as long as I can remember 
A few early memories for me include going to the motor show at Earls Court London & Dad bringing home the 1st Renault 12 in the Uk. It had masking tape over the badges so know one knew what it was as he was driving it on the road before the official Uk release
I learned to drive in mk 2 Escort RS2000's too - great memories
I could go on & on ...


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> Morning all,
> 
> I had a sad day a month or so back when my (up to then) nice and reliable winter/shed/dump/dog Grand Cherokee had a mad hissy fit and imploded on me.
> 
> ...


Oh Dear Cuey, this has made me laugh though, she is a looker:lol: and must be in the high 4 secs for 0 to 60!!:lol:
soon be summer and back on two wheels!!:wave:

Kev


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

So I've had the dog mobile for around a month now..

Obviously the first thing to sort out was the really important things:

Citroen Keyring
Mats (stolen from the Jeep)
upgraded light bulbs
front & rear wipers
"think Bike" sticker

So I think I'll be around an extra 50 bhp with that lot...

Not actually done much driving around, 115 miles in all, but heading to the office next week so it'll be going up a little bit.

Just had a real increase in the power/torque with a custom remap - now up to 120bhp and 280NM of tyre shredding torque.. which in this wee thing is quite fun.. which puts it up to 1 on the fun step.. 

New tyres going on tomorrow, went for all seasons for a change since they were having a deal on Cross Climates..

And that's about it so far... nothing has broken so far and still not washed it yet :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Almost a week of "proper" driving to and from an office each day..

Updates from the depressed mobile:

I've done everything I wanted to do. (service, tyres, re-map)
Still nothing broken.
Sold the old YingYangy Ditchfinder Widowmaker Expert tyres on Gumtree for £40.
Upset a few drivers of "the ultimate driving machines" on the back roads.
Nothing has fallen off yet.
New tyres are pretty good in the current wet, cold weather.
As much as I drive like a complete be!!end, I can't get under 55mpg...Still got over half a tank left and I've done nearly 200 miles this week.
Found out the car does bluetooth music streaming! 
Still haven't washed it.

:thumb:


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

This has all the makings of a car that will never die, will take all the stick you can throw at it and will eventually get under your skin and become a keeper


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

I love the 'still haven't washed it' comments


----------



## Rakti (Nov 11, 2019)

Which all-seasons did you get Cueball?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Rakti said:


> Which all-seasons did you get Cueball?


Went with these, not usually a fan of Michelin (esp for bike tyres) but as I said, they were already reduced on Black Circles and after selling the old tyres the cost of them was only £340…


----------



## Bigstuff (Mar 2, 2012)

The Cueball said:


> Went with these, not usually a fan of Michelin (esp for bike tyres) but as I said, they were already reduced on Black Circles and after selling the old tyres the cost of them was only £340…


Doubled the value of it right there:lol:

On tyres got some new Uniroyal Rainsport 5s on front of my Volvo V40 pre MOT time. Mighty impressed in guff Fife November weather.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

The Cueball said:


> Went with these, not usually a fan of Michelin (esp for bike tyres) but as I said, they were already reduced on Black Circles and after selling the old tyres the cost of them was only £340…


I've had a 4 of these on my car for couple of years. Been great so far. Handle the 130bhp no problem!! :lol:

Just put 4 of the CrossClimate 2 on the wife's car. Supposed to be better again, especially in snow.


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

donnyboy said:


> I've had a 4 of these on my car for couple of years. Been great so far. Handle the 130bhp no problem!!
> 
> Just put 4 of the CrossClimate 2 on the wife's car. Supposed to be better again, especially in snow.


Have these on the Twingo...good to hear my 75bhp shouldn't be an issue


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

BIG news update today....





Finally had to put some of the devils juice in the wee car... so tank to tank MPG of 50.7...

Slightly down on L'ordinateur chez Claude, but I've had a few cold/small runs recently, so probably brought it down a bit.


Not bad when I'm used to sub 20's... :lol:

Nothing else to report.
Still nothing broken.
Nothing has fallen off yet.
New tyres are still pretty good in the current wet, cold weather.
Still haven't washed it.
Dog has now taken over back seat.
Still haven't cleaned that either.

:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

MDC250 said:


> I read this as a cry for help. It may be intervention time


I'm on my way to Glasgow as we speak , to give him a shake, or give his heed a wabble as they say:lol:

Says:doublesho the man that has only had a bike for the last 18 months

There will be no RS tax on that baby


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh, sooo glad the RS tax is a thing of the past...

Will never get shafted for that kind of thing again!

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

December update from the Melancholy Machine...


Only 1 of these is true:

A) I've washed it.
B) Something broke.


But which one...............:doublesho


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

My guess is A.


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

B for me.

Sent from my SM-A405FN using Tapatalk


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

It was B, something finally broke…

Just a fuse for the window wash though… nothing major and apparently somewhat of a design fault with this car.

So fixed within 5 minutes and at zero cost as I had one in the garage…

:thumb:





Still not washed, now firmly in ‘winter minging mode’

:lol:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

An electrical design fault with a French car? I'm shocked. :lol:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Kerr said:


> An electrical design fault with a French car? I'm shocked. :lol:


My 508 everytime i got in played the bong of doom


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I think either I've been really lucky or all cars are the same these days, I've had the amount of French cars (Peugeot is my particular favourite out of all the Frenchies) and never had any electrical gremlins. Running older stuff too where you'd expect it more but nothing. 

Fords on the other hand....


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

SteveTDCi said:


> My 508 everytime i got in played the bong of doom


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Starbuck88 said:


> I think either I've been really lucky or all cars are the same these days, I've had the amount of French cars (Peugeot is my particular favourite out of all the Frenchies) and never had any electrical gremlins. Running older stuff too where you'd expect it more but nothing.
> 
> Fords on the other hand....


I had a 307 xsi and it was the glitchiest car ever. Just random stuff would stop working one day then fine the next, comms pack was replaced about 5 times, folding mirrors used either not fold or fold the opposite way, so outward instead of in toward the car, horn broke just before the MOT just about every year, sidelights blew regularly, there were lots of other issues that I can't remember. Electrical issues aside mechanically it was sound.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm sure loads of people have issues with all types of cars… this is my 5th French one over 20 odd years and have found them to be very reliable….

Anyway… new update, not about the car as such as that's been fine and working as it should, but more about the tyres…. 'All weather' ones.

So weather today looks something like this:










Had no issues driving about, up and down hills a starting and stopping.. etc.

Even had to overtake several 'luxury' cars that couldn't seem to get moving.

Man in his newish X5 was most upset at Le Snow Mobile going by…

Need to head back out later, so will probably take a car with full winters on it… but pretty impressed with the Micheleeeeens on this so far.

:thumb:


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

The Cueball said:


> I'm sure loads of people have issues with all types of cars… this is my 5th French one over 20 odd years and have found them to be very reliable….
> 
> Anyway… new update, not about the car as such as that's been fine and working as it should, but more about the tyres…. 'All weather' ones.
> 
> ...


I got a set of cross climate 2's fitted a couple of weeks ago, very confidence inspiring in this mornings snow. Grip was phenomenal.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Without starting the usual tyre debate, all new UK cars should be fitted with all-season tyres (or owners sign a waiver of reduced grip if opting for sports summer tyres). Sadly for most owners replacing worn tyres its either the cheapest, best priced mid range or the same premium tyre refitted as advised by eg Kwik-Fit. It's a pity they dont advise/also quote for all seasons tyres as when the UK does get even a minimal amount of snow coverage the country grinds to a halt.

My family hasn't owned a French car since the late 70/early 80s - not averse to one but just never gone that ay myself; the two Fiats we've had have only cost £500 beyond normal servicing/tyres - can't complain at that over a 8 year period


----------



## bentent (Mar 15, 2021)

Currently own a 508 - and if it makes you feel better - try changing a headlight bulb on one of these - it will put you right off buying another one!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

bentent said:


> Currently own a 508 - and if it makes you feel better - try changing a headlight bulb on one of these - it will put you right off buying another one!!!!!!!!!!


In cases like this (and many Megane owners will know it well too) its worth paying Halfords their £3 fitting fee - always interesting seeing them struggle lol!


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

percymon said:


> In cases like this (and many Megane owners will know it well too) its worth paying Halfords their £3 fitting fee - always interesting seeing them struggle lol!


My local halfords charge £8 per bulb, I laughed when they asked if I wanted the service


----------



## bentent (Mar 15, 2021)

BrummyPete said:


> My local halfords charge £8 per bulb, I laughed when they asked if I wanted the service


My local motor factors place wouldn't do it and they advertise free fitting - when I said it was a Peugeot 508 he just said "nope"

In hindsight, next time I'll pay the £8 Halfords fee rather than spend 2 hours of my life dismantling the engine bay to get at it!!!!!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

New year and new attitude… Le Merd is washed!

Before:










An action shot for all you foam perverts out there:










Aaaaaaand that's it.

In, what is surely an act of violent revenge… the detailing gods decided to blow up my trusty power washer about 3 minutes after this was taken.

So that's that. Lesson learnt. It'll not be washed again… and I've just left the pile of ****e the way it is.

The rain can sort it out.

Oh, PS… everything still working again, apart from said Karcher…. 

:wall:

:thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Think we deserve a “how I left the f***ing thing” pic?  :lol::lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Just for you… :lol:

This is a few hours later to be fair.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Looking good Cuey


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> Just for you… :lol:
> 
> This is a few hours later to be fair.


quality :thumb: :lol::lol::lol:

hope it doesn't freeze now, :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Only -3 tonight! :lol:


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Come up nice cuey, washed my car yesterday and wish I hadn't bothered, it's caked full of crap already


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Power washed fixed and running again with 50p part.

Special mention to the online Karcher ‘expert’ that told me over and over again the machine was broken and I needed a new one  

BIIIG clean coming up… :lol:


As if….. 

:thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

That’s good news you fixed it - what was the 50p part ??


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Andyblue said:


> That's good news you fixed it - what was the 50p part ??


A clip that held the rear hose in had lost its tension I guess… just started popping off with the pressure.

New clip solved all…

:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I treated Le Merde mobile to a new battery and discs n pads at the front and pads at the rear.

New slider pins and a good dollop of grease to get them working good as new.

Not many pics as I was just trying to get on with it, but surely these mega spec Brembos are worth another few bhp?? :lol:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Sorry to burst your bubble cuey, but no, they’re not :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Since I’ve literally had no one ask about the Sad Bus, I thought I better update the thread!! :lol:

Basically up until yesterday there was nothing to report. I put fuel in… and drove.

Zero issues.

At the weekend though, I decided to test it’s off road ability and snapped a few exhaust brackets, so it’s now got a brand new system at the cost of £200.

Still pretty good running costs IMO…

:thumb:


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

I'll rhetorically ask for the update to validate your update


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

The exhaust was probably cheaper than filling it with fuel these days.


----------



## Snowglobe (Jan 12, 2008)

fancy brakes and a new exhaust, adding some value there :lol:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

so how is this beastie going?


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

It's a shame to hear you're so disheartened with cars. I haven't lost my interest in them although I have lost interest in most cars that were launched post-2017. There's very little new that I've gone, "I want one!". The impending doom of EVs I suppose puts interesting cars out of my line of sight although as a daily at least we'll all likely end up with one. 

As for the C3, I've seen worse cars. The speedo thing. Is that the light up speedo that the sun can shine through or lights up when the headlights are on? It was the same on the old C3s back in 2007ish. Get a slight orange glow from outside the car but in bright sunlight it makes it more clear. Gotta love a bit of French-ness! haha


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Le crap mobile hasn’t moved since I got the Teslas.

It’s just sitting now untaxed and with no MOT next to the S8 in the same state (but worse as that hasn’t moved for a few years now)

Won’t ever go back to a ICE car for daily use.

I guess I’ll get around to selling them when I have the time/can be bothered.

:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Glad I kept the poo box lying about as I had a sudden failure of my Pan European fuel relay on the way home one night.

After getting quotes of £500+ to get it moved 8 miles homes I decided to just buy a trailer and do it myself - man man’s saying at least I would have a new toy for the money.

Managed to pick up a decent wee trailer locally for £300 and got to work.

Thankfully the Merd Mobile has a tow bar and had no issues getting the Hero bike all home safe and sound…










Now thinking of doing local bike transport - didn’t realise there was that much money it in! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Hey Mr, your tyre is a bit flat.  


£500 is crazy. I got a guy off Gumtree/Facebook to take a car to a garage 5 miles away. He charged me £60. The guy worked(and drove) at 100mph as he was overrun moving and collecting cars.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Guy over the road from us moves caravans, just tows them with his Merc. He's never at home, he has that much work.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Darlofan said:


> Guy over the road from us moves caravans, just tows them with his Merc. He's never at home, he has that much work.


Mostly during the night?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Kerr said:


> Hey Mr, your tyre is a bit flat.
> 
> 
> £500 is crazy. I got a guy off Gumtree/Facebook to take a car to a garage 5 miles away. He charged me £60. The guy worked(and drove) at 100mph as he was overrun moving and collecting cars.


I was thinking of getting into this myself but was put off when people kept saying about having tachos etc


----------

